# 2008 Six13 3 vs. Six13 5--Help!



## azcarrolls (Nov 27, 2007)

I bought an '07 CAAD9 Optimo 2 back in February, which was the perfect spec and price for me (weekend rider, 20-60 miles, 6'1" 180 lb). 10 days after I brought it home I was hit by car, but am now finally able to ride again. My challenge is that the '08 Cannondale lineup doesn't seem to have something comparable to Optimo 2. It looks like my options in the $1,500-2,000 range are 2008 Six13 5 and Six13 3. Major spec differences seem to be:
105 vs. Ultegra front derail/shifters
Ultegra vs. Dura-Ace rear derail
Shimano RS10 wheels vs. Mavic Askium (weight about same) and 
Truvativ Elita crank vs. Ultegra 

Obviously the Six13 3 is a nicer spec but I have other places I could spend the $300 price difference, so I'm looking for input on the best value for me. Thanks!


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Seems to me the Six13-3 is one sweet deal for what comes on the bike. $2000 for an Ultegra carbon/alumin. C'dale is a really good price. One of the best deals this year IMO. It also has Mavic wheels which, judging by what I have heard and read, are superior to the Shimano wheels. I have these wheels and while not the lightest, they are pretty quick and definitely slice the wind and have a great reputation for durability.

Hope your recovery is going well. It's good to hear that after such a scary accident, you are ready to ride again.


----------



## dave11 (Jan 31, 2003)

*truvativ crank*

the truvativ crank sucks. do the ultregra.


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

The '08 Six/13 has re-worked tubing to make it stiffer laterally, and the improvements are quite noticable. It's a great frameset for the price. I have always disliked Truvativ cranks, but I have to say that the new Elita for '08 is also nicely improved and better shifting. Still, Ultegra is better, but at least the gap is smaller than it used to be.


----------



## wouter101 (Sep 24, 2007)

What ever you choose, try to upgrade your wheels!! I really think these wheels are to heavy for a nice frame as the six13. I just bought a european six13 ultegra SL and upgrades the mavic's by fulcrum R3. Really fantastic especially going uphill!! I think that upgrading your "roling" parts really gives you the most value for money!


----------

